# [SOLVED] System nie montuje urządzeń na USB

## canis_lupus

Po ostatniej aktualizacji (dużo pakietów) system przestał mi automatycznie montować urządzenia na USB i płyt, co więcej, k3b nie widzi napędów, każe sie upewnić czy działa hal. Przekompilowałem hal, udev i ivman - bez zmian, hal jest oczywiście stratowany. Z palca da się zamontować urządzenia. Używam KDE4.

----------

## fanthom

wyglada jakby jednak hal nie dzialal. zatrzymaj go a potem wystartuj go z palca i wklej to:

```
tail -n 20 /var/log/everything/current
```

zobaczymy czy mu cos dolega

Mozesz jeszcze wystartowac k3b z terminala i dokladnie podejrzec komunikaty jakie wyswietli.

pozdrawiam

----------

## canis_lupus

9:41 zrobiłem restart hald'a:

/var/log/messages:

```
Apr 15 09:27:50 pingwiniarnia -- MARK --

Apr 15 09:41:16 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmci[-204710196]: Module vmci: unloaded

Apr 15 09:41:16 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmmon[-612877156]: Module vmmon: unloaded

Apr 15 09:41:19 pingwiniarnia kernel: bridge-eth0: disabling the bridge

Apr 15 09:41:19 pingwiniarnia kernel: bridge-eth0: down

Apr 15 09:41:19 pingwiniarnia kernel: bridge-eth0: detached

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmmon[-172877780]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmmon[-172877780]: Initial HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=1 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmmon[-172877780]: HV check: anyNotCapable=0 anyUnlocked=1 anyEnabled=1 anyDisabled=0

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmmon[-172877780]: Module vmmon: initialized

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmci[-204712740]: VMCI: Driver initialized.

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmci[-204712740]: Module vmci: registered with major=10 minor=55

Apr 15 09:41:22 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmci[-204712740]: Module vmci: initialized

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: open called by PID -163919124 ()

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: bridge-eth0: up

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: bridge-eth0: attached

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: open called by PID -172879476 ()

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: hub 1 does not exist, allocating memory.

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: open called by PID -172882020 ()

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: hub 8 does not exist, allocating memory.

Apr 15 09:41:24 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

Apr 15 09:41:25 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: open called by PID -172882020 ()

Apr 15 09:41:25 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

Apr 15 09:41:34 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: open called by PID -155802260 ()

Apr 15 09:41:34 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: port on hub 1 successfully opened

Apr 15 09:41:34 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: open called by PID -155805652 ()

Apr 15 09:41:34 pingwiniarnia kernel: /dev/vmnet: port on hub 8 successfully opened

```

Podanego przez Ciebie pliku nie mam.

k3b z konsoli postaram się wystartować, ale to jak do domu wrócę. tego zdalnie zrobić nie jestem w stanie

----------

## canis_lupus

k3b pluje tak na konsolę:

```
QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"

QStringList Solid::Backends::Hal::HalManager::findDeviceByDeviceInterface(const Solid::DeviceInterface::Type&)  error:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied"
```

jak zaznaczam, przekompilowałem zarówno dbus jak i hal'a. Szukając po tych błędach, nic ciekawego w google nie znalazłem.

----------

## follow_by_white_rabbit

Mam dokładnie ten sam problem, praktycznie od instalacji systemu, hale i inne działają, cały czas się zastanawiam czy przypadkiem nie zapomniałem czegoś zainstalować ale pomysły mi się już skończyły, też używam KDE 4.

----------

## canis_lupus

U mnie działało i przestało - więc pewnie o niczym nie zapomniałeś. Coś pewnie znowu sknocili.

----------

## gexcite

U mnie tak było, bo nie maiłem acpid uruchomiony. Sprawdź, może to też to.

----------

## canis_lupus

acpid oczywiście mam uruchomiony.

----------

## qubaaa

Coś się z grupami pomieszało, miałem ten sam problem.

```
gpasswd -a <user> plugdev

gpasswd -a <user> messagebus

gpasswd -a <user> users
```

/etc/init.d/hald restart

----------

## canis_lupus

do tego jeszcze hal z ~ i działa.

----------

## qubaaa

ja tam mam hala ze stabilnego drzewa, wiec ten krok był raczej zbędny.

----------

## geyser

From:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-815512-start-0.html

Bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=292281

----------

